# FoalWatch



## Wrayne (Apr 24, 2021)

Made this thread on behalf of my expecting mini  . Expecting a foal any day now, stay tuned for updates and hopefully a happy, healthy foal within the next few days!

Tell me what you think her foal will be!
Susie is a straight bay mare, and the sire is a smoky black tobiano, whom is homozygous, one part tobiano one part cream. 
Let me know what you guys think! 
Excited for the results!


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 24, 2021)

That's so exciting!! I can't wait for pictures of the little guy! He's gonna be so cute!
Any idea when she's due??


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 24, 2021)

She was set to be due last Monday! But you know horses! When do they ever come on the date!


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 24, 2021)

Haha! True that! Hopefully she comes soon! But it'll probably be in the middle of the night, and the most inconvenient time


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 25, 2021)

Susie had her baby! During the day what an odd time! 

She was born at 11:45 this afternoon. Little filly! 



Didn't have enough time to put her in the barn! Baby is happy and healthy, momma knew just what to do


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh my gosh she's sooo cute!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Taz (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations!! She is so cute! Good for you watching during the day too. More pictures to come I hope?


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 25, 2021)

Congrats ! So cute !


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations! I had a feeling it was going to by be a filly!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 26, 2021)

Congratulations on your new little filly! She's a looker!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 26, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing her all "unfolded".


----------



## Flying on boo (Apr 26, 2021)

Congratulations beautiful filly, so happy for you!


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 26, 2021)

Here's baby this afternoon. She's a spunky one! Loves to run and buck around


----------



## Wrayne (Apr 27, 2021)

Miss Whisper at two days. She's a curious little one! Her and momma enjoying the sun again


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 28, 2021)

Love the name WHISPER.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 28, 2021)

What a beautiful name!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2021)

Congrats lovely filly


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 29, 2021)

What a gorgeous little girl!!  And LOVE the name!


----------

